# Windows Media Player randomly begins skipping...



## wyred

Hello all,

I'm really hoping someone knows how to fix this; my music is important! 

it usually happens after I've been listening to the media player for an hour or more; the media player begins skipping as it plays through the song (doesn't get stuck skipping in one spot). It just started recently, and I can't think of what it might be. there are no known viruses or spyware on my pc.

help?

thanks!


----------



## Cheeseball81

Does this happen when listening to CDs? Or audio files like mp3s?


----------



## wyred

it happens during both, and even while i'm trying to listen to my smooth jazz on live365radio! but i think i know what it may be-

see also- http://forums.techguy.org/windows-n...-my-computer-hijack-included.html#post3252829


----------



## Solid_Froggy

I have the same problem as you.
I don't think it has anything to do with your HJT log though.

Yes, my problem is that it just starts skipping and it is on all media files. I haven't installed/uninstalled anything lately but I really want this solved because I love my music!


----------



## Cheeseball81

On the Tools menu, click Options, and then click the Devices tab.
Click the CD drive for which you want to turn on error correction, and then click Properties.
In the Playback area of the Audio tab, select the Use error correction check box. 

If the problems continue, try switching to analog playback (available on the same tab as the Use error correction check box ). Analog playback will make visualizations unavailable unless your computer is running Windows XP. You may also try turning off the graphic equalizer and SRS Wow Effects to improve the audio.


----------



## Solid_Froggy

What if it is for downloaded music?


----------



## Cheeseball81

Haven't found a solution for that. Although, another cause for skipping could be that your computer's processor is maxed out. Try quitting other applications.

But for wyred, it may be a bandwidth issue. You can change your connection settings to a lower bandwidth by selecting the "LOW" stream quality. 

If you're surfing to other web sites or pages while you play your station, loading those web pages reduces the amount of bandwidth available to stream music to your computer. 

Try adjusting your player's buffering.


----------



## Solid_Froggy

I quit all the processes that I am not using at the moment and still has a problem.

Gr, this is very frustrating  .


----------



## Cheeseball81

I personally don't like Windows Media Player at all. I listen to all my music with Winamp.


----------



## Solid_Froggy

Tried Winamp, still skips >.> .
*sigh*

Even Google doesn't have the answer.


----------



## Cheeseball81

How about updating the soundcard drivers?


----------



## wyred

I have also ended all of my other programs and still continued to experience this problem as well. I am now pretty confident that it is related to the amount of processes i have running on my computer and that it is being over loaded. I am currently debating completely uninstalling everything from my pc, and doing a full restore, reinstalling all upgrades for windows and everything else. my computer is ready for it. i notice little quarks on my computer from past programs, different edits to my registry, etc. that i believe only a full restore is capable of fixing.


----------



## RobotSoup

Hey guys
I saw that this thread is pretty old but I had the same problem. So I searched it and it brought me here, and I figured it could help someone in the future, maybe. hah
But yeah, I think I have found a solution but I don't really understand it.

*I opened up Volume Control and I muted my Input Moniter because my mic was making static through my speakers and ever since I have had no more skipping in Windows Media Player.*

So I don't know if this is the fix, but its the only thing I have changed since I noticed it wasn't skipping.

Best of luck


----------



## Cyps

Another possible cause is heavily fragmented files. Try defragmenting your hard drive(s) occasionally.


----------



## Indie_Monkey

Hi,

I was just fixing a very similar problem on my PC. I found that I had previously upped the sampling rate above the default 44.1kHz, I presume this was somehow overloading the on-board sound processing on my motherboard. Restoring it back to its default has fixed it for me.

Hope this works for you?


----------



## jagdeep_s

Hi, If you have Vista operating system..Just follow these two steps..In media player..go to tools - options & performance in the network buffering ...change buffer from 5 to 1 .............and if that doesnot work...go to sound in control panel & disable the enhancements...Give this a try


----------



## MiZo

^^^^^^ correct ,

control panel , audio,pick your audio device,enhancements , option turn enhancements off, bingo no more skipping:up: 
You can still use equalizer and others within MP11 it is to do with the driver for your audio device when you update
it resets it this is why the system restore to the previos day also works cause you roll back the drivers


----------

